# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Kathoy! Kathoy!

## Joseph

Kathoy! Kathoy!

????? (etwa: “gathöi”) bezeichnet einen Mann, der sich wie eine Frau fühlt, sich wie eine Frau kleidet und oft auch äußerlich durch Operationen und Hormonbehandlungen sich geschlechtlich umwandeln lässt.

Das Wort ist im Thai schon im 18. Jahrhundert nachzuweisen, es stammt aus dem Kambodaschanischen, dort wird es fast genau so ausgesprochen wird: (etwa: „gattöi“). Zwar fand ich in den Weiten des Internets auch eine andere Deutung (they *cut* their* toys*), aber das kann man nicht ernst nehmen….

Nach Thairecht bleibt allerdings selbst der komplett operierte „Kathoy“ ein Mann. Im Personalausweis wird er als Mann ausgegeben. Also ist Heirat mit einem Mann ausgeschlossen und wenn nötig kommt er in ein Männergefängnis…2007 gab es einen Versuch, das gesetzlich zu ändern, ist aber nicht durchgekommen. 

In der Biologie bedeutet ????? “Zwitter”, so ist etwa die Schnecke ein Kathoy, da sie männlich und weiblich zugleich ist...

Ein anderes, relativ neues Wort für „Kathoy“ ist ???? (etwa:“dtudd). Ich habe mich lange gefragt, woher das Wort kommt, dachte erst –weil einsilbig und mit Maidtree-Akzent- , es komme aus dem Chinesischen, wo ich aber nicht fündig wurde…schließlich fand ich die Lösung: das Wort kommt von dem Englischen Namen Tootsie! Da gab es 1982 einen Film aus den USA „Tootsie“, in dem Dustin Hoffmann, der dringend eine Rolle als Schauspieler finden muss,  sich für eine Krankenhausserie als Frau bewirbt. Dabei verliebt er sich in Jessica Lange, die in aber für eine Frau hält…Der Film hat Eindruck auf die Thais gemacht und sie haben das Wort in abgekürzter Form übernommen…

Natürlich kann man auch ???????? (etwa: „leedibeu“) sagen, vom Englischen ladyboy…

----------

Klasse Thread, Joseph  ::  


Schade schreibt hier China-Udon Thani-Volker nicht mehr
Der würde hier nun mit Erlebnisberichten sicherlich glänzen wollen.

 :cool:  .

----------


## Hua Hin

Hallo Joseph,
habe gerade das Buch "Private Dancer" von Stephen Leather durchgelesen,
hier wird eindeutig deffiniert, dass
ein Kathoy voll operiert ist und
ein Ladyboy nur halb bzw. transvestitenmässig unterwegs ist.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Ich kenne einen Thai welcher noch sein "Stummel"hat und sich selbst als Katoy bezeichnet.Sicher auch ein Wort welches nicht 100%definiert ist!??

Wenn ein total umoperierter Kathoy z.b.von einem "Liebhaber"nach Deutschland eingelden wird und hier heiratet(was ja theoretisch möglich wäre),wie sieht die lage dann in Thailand für ihn aus.
Kann er dann in Thailand auch dafür bestraft werden????

----------


## Joseph

Nach meinem Veständnis bedeutet „Kathoy“ alles, vom Transvestiten bis zum total umgemodelten Mann, der jetzt äußerlich eine 100%ige Frau ist.

Zwar kenne ich mich in der Welt der Kathoys nicht aus –obwohl ich mich mal lange mit einem unterhalten habe- und auch über die rechtliche Situation später in Thailand, wenn ein Kathoy hier einen Farang geheiratet hat (was möglich zu sein scheint), weiß ich rein gar nichts. 

Das offizielle und für die Thaisprache verbindliche Thai-Thai-Wörterbuch definiert „Kathoy“ so: ????????????????????????????????????????????, übersetzt: „eine Person, dessen Gefühle und dessen Verhalten entgegengesetzt zu seinem eigenen Geschlecht sind“. Da steht also nichts von Geschlechtsumwandlung. – 

Was nun meine Aussage betrifft, der Kathoy könne auch Ladyboy genannt werden, so fand ich in einem definitorischen Wörterbuch (Thai-Thai) folgenden Satz:

??????????????????????????????????? „????????“

Übersetzt: Was das Wort Kathoy betrifft, so nennt man diesen manchmal auch “Ladyboy”.

Dieser Satz wurde auch so im thailändischen Wikipedia unter dem Begriff „Kathoy“ so wörtlich übernommen!

„Private dancer“ von  Stephen Leather habe ich auch mal gelesen, auf weite Strecken ein großartiges Buch, aber soweit ich weiß, kann er kein Thai! Er hat „nur“ gut recherchiert. Ob er in der Lage ist, Thaibegriffe zu definieren, kann ich nicht sagen…

Übrigens bin ich kaum in der Lage, einen Kathoy von einer wirklichen Frau zu unterscheiden…manche scheinen ja einen Blick dafür zu habe, ich leider nicht…

----------


## Greenhorn

> Das offizielle und für die Thaisprache verbindliche Thai-Thai-Wörterbuch


  ::  
Was ist das denn?
Ist das eine Art verbindliches Lexikon??

----------


## Joseph

Es handelt sich um das „Royal Institute Dictionary“ (????????? ??????????????????), in der englisch-sprachigen Literatur meist als RID abgekürzt. Es hat die gleiche Autorität in Thailand wie der Duden bei uns. Die letzte Ausgabe stammt von 1999, ist etwas über 1400 Seiten dick, 200.000 Exemplare wurden gedruckt. 
Vorne im Buch steht in Rot: ?????????????????????? 600.00 ??? (etwa: hahm jamnai suunggoa hogg roy baht) = es ist verboten, (dieses Buch) für mehr als 600 Baht zu verkaufen!
Anders als unser Duden wird jedes Wort definiert bzw. durch ähnliche Ausdrücke erklärt. Manchmal werden Beispielsätze gegeben. Wer wirklich Thai lernen will, muss das Buch haben! Für einen Anfänger aber ist es kaum zu benutzen…

----------


## Greenhorn

> Für einen Anfänger aber ist es kaum zu benutzen…


Gott sei Dank, wieder  600 Bath gespart.  ::   ::   ::

----------

